# Fossil Abacus Pda Watch Resurrected



## neil_s

I purchased a Fossil Abacus PDA watch ages ago when the were end of line and on sale.

Unfortunately, I stored the watch too long and the lithium rechargeable battery went completely flat.

Lithium ion batterys become unusable when discharged below their recommended level.

The original battery is a Korea Powercell PD3032 3.7v 180mAh rechargeable coin cell which is not easy to find.

I finally found something that would fit in it's place, a 2nd generation iPod Shuffle Replacement battery from ebay for Â£2.10.

It is 3.7v 200 mAh with built in short circuit and overcharge protection. It is charging now. I will report on battery life in a few days.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Congratulations on getting it going. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW

Superb! Love the work youre putting into it


----------



## bea13abc

Good work! I actually like the watch aswell!


----------



## neil_s

I am just hoping that it does not spontaneously combust like some of the other chinese Li-Po batteries!

Ouch!!!


----------



## neil_s

An under the bonnet shot...


----------



## spankone

good work


----------



## mjolnir

Nice one Neil,

Hope it works out and charges properly



neil_s said:


>


:lol:


----------



## neil_s

I would like to hear if there are any forum members that have a Fossil or Abacus Wrist PDA.

Please make yourselves known!!!

Neil

Founder of the Wrist PDA Appreciation Society


----------



## Robin S

I don't own one...yet, but it's definately my kind of gadget - it would go nicely along side my MP3/MP4 watch and Casio colour camera watch 

Great tip with the IPOD battery if I should ever find one of these gadgets for sale - can I trust my soldering skills though??


----------



## neil_s

Robin S said:


> can I trust my soldering skills though??


You could always send it to me. I have all the right stuff...










Happy hunting ! Amazon has some listed at silly prices!

Neil


----------



## Peddler

I remember nearly getting one of them some time ago - wanting to carry my data around with me. I'm glad I have the iphone now but at the time they were pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

neil_s said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> 
> can I trust my soldering skills though??
> 
> 
> 
> You could always send it to me. I have all the right stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting ! Amazon has some listed at silly prices!
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Tools of mass destruction  certainly would be in my hands ,good job mate


----------



## herrinfiretiger1

I have a Fossil Abacus Watch and need assistance. I need to replace the battery and find a new POWER CORD. Can anyone assist me? [email protected]


----------



## herrinfiretiger1

Timetraveller said:


> QUOTE (neil_s @ Nov 2 2008, 12:26 AM)
> 
> QUOTE (Robin S @ Nov 1 2008, 10:30 PM)
> 
> can I trust my soldering skills though??
> 
> You could always send it to me. I have all the right stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting ! Amazon has some listed at silly prices!
> 
> Neil
> 
> Tools of mass destruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> certainly would be in my hands ,good job mate


Dear Sir,

I have a Fossil Abacus watch. It has not been powered up for a long time. I can't find a Power Cord and I know that the Battery needs replaced. I see that you have done this, with yours. Are you able to assist me, in repairing my Abacus? [email protected]


----------



## herrinfiretiger1

neil_s said:


> QUOTE (Robin S @ Nov 1 2008, 10:30 PM)
> 
> can I trust my soldering skills though??
> 
> You could always send it to me. I have all the right stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting ! Amazon has some listed at silly prices!
> 
> Neil


Dear Sir,

I have a Fossil Abacus Watch. I need to replace the battery and find a power cord for it. I was wondering if you are able to assist me? [email protected]


----------



## Noricl

Great tip re the iPod battery. I tried to buy a 3032 from a Chinese seller on eBay, however he cancelled the bid as I reckon he wanted the full buy it now price of around a tenner Stirling! Got an iPod one for half that. It worked great on one watch but not on my second watch, which powers up with the USB cord but isn't getting power from the battery. The soldered connection seems ok however there was some corrosion on the circuit board connector which I scraped carefully before soldering. Any ideas anyone?


----------

